# Mg-50 has no casting distance any longer?



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

to try and fix this problem I even put ceramic spool Berrings in it, but problem not fixed! Any ideas ? I tear my reels down every 3rd trip and never over oil so it's not a cleaning issue? Thanks guys


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Happened to me one time after cleaning - too much oil on bearings. I took the bearings out and blew the oil out with an air compressor and fixed the issue. - just a thought. - J


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

There is no oil or dirt on the spool shaft or in the center of the pinion gear? Are the bearings spinning freely? Is there any flat spots on the spool rim? Signs of corrosion on the spool rim? Cast control cap too tight?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

Try over spooling it w/ line and back the tension off (alot), you'll have to use more thumb, but you'll get more distance. And until you get adjusted to this you'll get more backlashes. I do this w/ all my reels.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

I will check that, thanks guys


Bantam1 said:


> There is no oil or dirt on the spool shaft or in the center of the pinion gear? Are the bearings spinning freely? Is there any flat spots on the spool rim? Signs of corrosion on the spool rim? Cast control cap too tight?


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Depending on where you got the ceramic bearings from they are probably packed with grease. I know ceramics that come from Boca Bearing and VXB are pack with grease. Actually most of their bearings come packed with grease.


----------



## littletimmy (Oct 19, 2006)

This happened to me last Wed. while fishing. I did what I used to do to my SF's I fish with 2 brakes on so I went to one brake and I was back in action. Don't know if this hurts the reel in the long term was a simple fix to keep fishing for the day. Hope this helps


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

All brakes off here .. I have 2 MG51 and keep em clean. I have to back off all the brakes to cast a light lures.



littletimmy said:


> This happened to me last Wed. while fishing. I did what I used to do to my SF's I fish with 2 brakes on so I went to one brake and I was back in action. Don't know if this hurts the reel in the long term was a simple fix to keep fishing for the day. Hope this helps


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i love mine they cast like hheell.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Take out the bearings and clean them with lighter fluid or alcohol. Reinstall and add one drop only of Shimano oil on each bearing. 
I did a free spin bearing oil test recently using Rocket Fuel, Quantum Hot Sauce, and the supplied Shimano oil. The Shimano oil won.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Thanks for that info donf. I always wondered about how those 3 stack up!  Now I know!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

donf said:


> Take out the bearings and clean them with lighter fluid or alcohol. Reinstall and add one drop only of Shimano oil on each bearing.
> I did a free spin bearing oil test recently using Rocket Fuel, Quantum Hot Sauce, and the supplied Shimano oil. The Shimano oil won.


I'd like to see that test. No offence, but I have never found anything that out performed the TG's rocket fuel. What weight did you use??
1.red label
2.yellow label 
3.tournament

http://www.tgsrocketfuel.com/


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Capt. Hollis Forrester said:


> to try and fix this problem I even put ceramic spool Berrings in it, but problem not fixed! Any ideas ? I tear my reels down every 3rd trip and never over oil so it's not a cleaning issue? Thanks guys


You might have slightly bent the spool shaft while cleaning, maybe????


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

How many brake weights do you have on? How tight is the cast control cap?


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

go back and start over if you haven't it working. Another thing that i have found is that you can over lube ceramics, Do like they are telling you flush them out with lighter fluid, naptha, something that will disolve grease, dry them out thourghly then put 1 drop of oil in it, use a sharpened wood pencil / or a wood dowel rod take your finger and turn the bearing -you will feel the oil set in and smooth out, then put 1 more drop of oil on it set it aside on a paper towel and let the oil wick thru the bearing while you are doing the other one. then reassemble the reel , I don't have an mg but i do have a bunch of the green ones and 2 of the old gold chronarchs , that will cast a TTK bait or an assassin with just a worm hook. If i can help you out any way give me a shout will go over it with you Jim C 832-247-5551. daytime is best I am staying with a gentleman in the hospital at night.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i dropped my spool and it has two flat spots! bummer is there a way to fix this or do i need a new spool ? if so how much$ for new spool?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

dbarham said:


> i dropped my spool and it has two flat spots! bummer is there a way to fix this or do i need a new spool ? if so how much$ for new spool?


Easy to do unfortunately, and they're foil thin. I carefully trued one up I dropped and it seems to work Ok. You can also get a new one for around $50.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

kenny said:


> Easy to do unfortunately, and they're foil thin. I carefully trued one up I dropped and it seems to work Ok. You can also get a new one for around $50.


 what did you bend it back with?:an6:


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

i used a 3/8 brass rod to work out the flat spot, laid the edge of the spool on a piece of leather and just used hand preassure to push the place out on one of my older curados, just work easy and don't push it over into the inside of the spool, once i had it pretty much back in place i used the rod to go from side to side of the damaged place to futher smooth it out. worth a try to salvage the spol before buying a new one. god luck


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Try cleaning the brass ring that the brakes ride on. Also try swapping brakes. Both have to be immaculate for consistent casting. Oh, yes, dropped spools are fairly easy to repair. Asked me how many times I've had to learn that lol.


----------

